# Alienware M11X & Graphics card issues



## DMetcalfe92 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,
I have an Alienware M11X
The graphics card is not being used though.
So far, i've tried 296.17, 306.97, 310.33 (Beta driver)
None of these work. All the time I get the following error message: 









I've also tried uninstalling the mobile intel display, but it wont go. doesn't make a difference when I disable either. A restart brings it back.

I'm pretty sure that the display being used is the Mobile Intel rubbish they put on. I can't get it to use the NVidia GEForce GT335M that's also available:









Screen resolution also detects multiple monitors, but I've only got one! the Laptop display!!









does anyone have any advice? I can't play minecraft


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

By what method are you changing graphics drivers?

Are you using "Update driver" in Device Manager, or installing from a driver installation suite?


----------



## DMetcalfe92 (Nov 3, 2012)

bbearren said:


> By what method are you changing graphics drivers?
> 
> Are you using "Update driver" in Device Manager, or installing from a driver installation suite?


Tried that, it just says the most recent driver is available.
I've been changing drivers via the nvidia geforce download page (http://www.geforce.co.uk/drivers)
I clicked Beta and legacy drivers to get different versions.

The latest & recommended version doesn't work, and a few of the beta ones dont


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

Have you tried uninstalling the graphics card altogether, checking the box to uninstall drivers, and tried an older driver?


----------



## DMetcalfe92 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes, that's what i've been doing. Complete uninstall of all NVidia stuff, restart, then re-install older / different drivers


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The generic nVidia drivers will not work for an switchable or Optimus configuration where you have an Intel and nVidia GPU working in tandem. You must go to the laptop manufacturers website and get the matching Intel & Nvidia driver packages.

OR

Go into the BIOS setup of the laptop and disable the Optimus or Switchable graphics and then only the nVidia graphics will be enabled and the generic nVidia may then work.


----------

